# Amano shrimp larvae hatched



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Friends

I started a breeding project for Amano shrimp. Here are some images of the females with eggs visible.

Lat night the larvae has hatched..they are 1.7 mm in length, managed to get few shots of them too.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Incredible. Keep us posted. Can you share method?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I believe you need to use a mix of salt/fresh to keep them
alive in the larval stage....not sure what they eat either, but its a first if you
can do it! Keep us all posted, fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Congratulations! I believe you need to use a mix of salt/fresh to keep them
> alive in the larval stage....not sure what they eat either, but its a first if you
> can do it! Keep us all posted, fingers crossed.


Some article I read recently mentioned that the author sort of accidentally bred Amano shrimp by having a tank with a hamburg matten filter being a bit brackish from either having mollies or treating disease with salt and finding baby Amano shrimp living and feeding on the biofilm on the filter.

I can't remember where I read it though. Maybe Practical Fishkeeping out another magazine website.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That's really cool, have always wanted to try breeding these in brackish setups.

They should be in a tank with lots of algae coverage, they most likely rely on that algae for food - I was also considering if they could potentially feed on green water, but that seems unlikely as they aren't 'swimmers' or fan feeders.

Try growing some diatoms or hair algae as a side project to see if that could be a potential food source!

Good luck and let us know how they are!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats.

Here's a website that someone did a complete journal on how they did it
maybe get some tips from this too.

Guy called Shou over on shrimpspot.com has done it too and has videos
of the different stages of the zoe to shrimp worth looking at.

http://caridina.japonica.online.fr./English/Elevage.htm


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff B said:


> Some article I read recently mentioned that the author sort of accidentally bred Amano shrimp by having a tank with a hamburg matten filter being a bit brackish from either having mollies or treating disease with salt and finding baby Amano shrimp living and feeding on the biofilm on the filter.
> 
> I can't remember where I read it though. Maybe Practical Fishkeeping out another magazine website.


Here it is: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=6305
Not much info in it about breeding though. It was more by accident than design.


----------

